# Unusual prolapse..



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Frog: D. Tinc. Robertus
WC animal, captive over 3 years. Rapashy Cal + at every feeding , Vit A once a month..
Temps. 73-79 Day 68-70 night
Humidity - 80-90%
After a misting I noticed my female was having a hard time with a poo. Upon further inspection, it was a prolapse.. but not like what Ive seen before. Usually they are fleshy and pink.. this was more like a membrane ( very thin skinned) and grey.
I placed her in a sugar water bath, then put granulated sugar directly on the prolapse. 
Took her to the vet, they were able to get the now more or less skin now back in.. 
Took her home, set up a quarantine container in hopes to get a fresh fecal sample to have tested. She has yet to pass anything.. and the prolapse has returned a second time.* 
I'm starting to think she is*obstructed or constipated.. I have started a water soaking in hopes she passes it. 
Any suggestions* would be great.. really don't want to lose her.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone??

She has not defecated for 3-4 days..


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

....

I've come to the conclusion.. she must be impacted by something.. has yet to have a BM


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

For any who have followed this situation.. 



This was my daily procedure. 

1. Soak in 78-80* water. 15 mins a day. 
2. Daily massage ( Gently of course ) around the abdomen
3. Feed sparingly .. 5-10 wingless fruit flies ever 2 days. Just enough to get some kind of supplements. 
4. Insert any prolapse that would return. 
5. Every 3-4 days a "swimming soak" enough water so the back feet could touch floor of the container, but would have to extend and elongate the body to do so. 

After about 2 weeks of straining daily. She finally had a BM, and has sense defecated 4 more times. 

The fecal matter consisted of a great deal of coco fiber. She has not prolapsed again. Will be getting a fecal tested this week.

She is not out of the woods yet, but things are look up!


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope your frog is all better soon. Two of my female two year old pacifics prolapsed. Noticed pink spots under them. Soaked them in salt water but it didnt clear up until i treated them with metronidazole for parasites.


----------



## gorr (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a yellow splash back glac who had an rectal prolapse. They were being fed bean beatles and fruit flys. The prolapse eventualy went away after discontinuing the bean beatles as a food source. The frogs were not full size at the time. I did reintroduce bean beatles a few months later and did not have another issue.


----------

